#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Een oude Mac 1200 nieuw leven inblazen... ZO doe je dat!

## 4AC

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## frederic

Het zijn duidelijk hollanders die het bedienen.  :Smile:

----------


## chippie

Goed gevonden maar ijs bij whiskey.....is een doodzonde alsook de scheut.......te weinig om van fatsoenlijke maat te spreken.

----------


## rinus bakker

Inderdaad een IJSberg op zijn Yanks....
En dan ook nog een flinke scheut ernaast.
Dat is natuurlijk niet zo erg bij dat rode JW-rioolwater.
Maar zouden ze toch niet moeten flikken bij een fatsoenlijke Single Malt.

----------


## pieturp

LOL! 

[small]Dat Amerikanen geen smaak hebben en er ijs bij doen is één ding: 't Is erg genoeg dat die Schotten dit bocht whisky durven noemen. Whiskey was beter op zijn plaats geweest...[/small]

----------

